# Video Thread



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Starting a new thread. It is just for videos. Your videos or for cool videos you find online.

This is a little video I did this morning of my 293. A great runner and as you will see a very
good smoker. Reverse unit works each and every time.

This is not much of a video but had to dial in the camera.

MVI 0844 - YouTube


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

To post a video, copy the URL in the address bar and paste it directly into the reply field.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Real nice mopac. Great smoke. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That 293 smokes better than any of my original Gilbert engines. That floor looks hard and cold, reminds me of when I had houses with basements.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The basement is heated but floor is hard. I am really having SD card problems. The one I thought was new says
"insufficient space" and can not find anything on it. So it is defective. I will get a new card tomorrow. For now
here is a taste of the Berk. No whistle. This card is now full. I will get a better video up tomorrow.

MVI 0848 - YouTube


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

My YouTube channel: chuck kemper - YouTube


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the only video made of my layout for those who may not have seen this. It was taken prior to disassembly of the layout for shipping and install in my train room.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, Lionel has improved the smoke and the chuff since the first run berk that I have. Looks good.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Awesome video Am. Great scenery too without that ugly third rail.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

AmFlyer said:


> Here is the only video made of my layout for those who may not have seen this. It was taken prior to disassembly of the layout for shipping and install in my train room.


I have seen it before Tom, but I had to watch it again. Still awesome.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, that 293 s probably my best Gilbert smoker. This Berk smokes pretty good also.
I fiddled with the card and got this working. Great video of your layout.

MVI 0846 - YouTube


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Chuck, I was looking at the video of your ICG. I did not realize at first it was a brass model, thought it was a detailed AM. The details and paint are great and the DCC system installed makes for a nice running and sounding engine.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, nice video. That is so much nicer than the Berk I bought 2 years ago I cannot believe it. I hope you bought plenty of smoke fluid.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Tom. Strange there would be that much difference in the Berks. Mine does a good job of everything.
My 332AC was running great this morning and then it started the duck waddle. I think I know the problem.
I found a motor mount plate next to the track. Has to be from the 332AC. I need to look for the screw tomorrow.
That plate would let the chassis waddle.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Great video Tom of running around your video. Even though I have seen it before, I couldn't resist watching again. Love the accompanying music choice too. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mopac your Berk looks great. I think you need to contact a smoke fluid supplier and see if you can cut a deal to buy smoke fluid by the case because it looks like you will need it. 

Kenny


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I thought you weren’t supposed to smoke inside!


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

AmFlyer said:


> Chuck, I was looking at the video of your ICG. I did not realize at first it was a brass model, thought it was a detailed AM. The details and paint are great and the DCC system installed makes for a nice running and sounding engine.


That is one of the last remaining Greenbrier GP30's. I ordered it from Dr. Geoff Graeber at the 2019 NASG convention when he confirmed he had the version that was used by ICG in his remaining inventory. After 20+ years of selling those, he is down to about five of them. His painter and decal-er is excellent. I sent him prototype photos, and it arrived looking just like it. I then disassembled all the gearboxes to re-grease/oil everything and installed DCC with sound and lights. It is a beauty. I only own three brass locos, and all of them are amazing models.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Chuck, that is for sure an amazing S scale model, I watched the video several times. Brass and DCC is not a rabbit hole I want to go down, way to much invested in Legacy.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Well maybe I have a video. Video Thhttps://www.modeltrainforum.com/threads/video-thread.193056/#post-2559659read
Nope. Never mind. Still must be video challenged.
Not sure what I am doing wrong. Try again. Maybe.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Put it on YouTube first. Then copy and paste the address here.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Do I need a YouTube account because I don't have one. I can watch YouTube videos just by clicking on them. 

Kenny


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny, you do need a YouTube account. They are free.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Guys, this is Austin. He loves American Flyer trains. He has many good videos on YouTube.
Many are very informative.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> Guys, this is Austin. He loves American Flyer trains. He has many good videos on YouTube.
> Many are very informative.


Mopac I have followed Austin's videos for some time now. As you say, very interesting and informative as well. Thanks for the YouTube information. I am hesitant about joining any organization so I am not much of a "joiner". Outside of the MTF forum, AAA, and ARP, the only thing I used to belong to was the NHRA when I was drag racing. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This is a very very short video of a crossbuck I did with blinking LEDs.


<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The lights blink a little fast but for less than a buck, it will do.
The LEDs have built in flashers.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Those lights look fine to me mopac. 

Kenny


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Another nice one Chuck. Its a beast.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have two of those but not weathered. The fan driven smoke and 4 chuffs make a big difference.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

AmFlyer said:


> I have two of those but not weathered. The fan driven smoke and 4 chuffs make a big difference.


Ed did the TMCC and smoke on this one after he sent me a link to a video of one of yours.


----------

